# General > Business >  Divas and Dudes For Kids Clothes This Christmas

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Divas and Dudes For Kids Clothes This Christmas*

Divas  Dudes have been trading in Kirk Lane, Wick, Caithness since January 2011.   We stock clothing  accessories for babies and children from birth up to age 12.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------


## changilass

It says in the full article that items can be purchased on line, but when I looked for boys toddler and also boys party clothes there are no items listed.

Maybe newsbot should have checked with them first before posting as it doesnt look very professional.

Just because I moved away from the area does not mean I want to stop supporting local business, but find it hard if they don't have any stock.

----------


## Alana

Very sorry to hear you thought my website wasn't very professional .Please accept my apologies as I have been away in Glasgow ordering new stock for the shop . I will be updating the boys section over the next couple of days. So please keep checking the website I have a special interest in the boys stock as I have 3 young boys myself and top of my list is stocking fabulous boyswear. Hopefully if the shop keeps doing as well as it has been I will be able to employ someone soon to update the website for me as you can imagine it can be hard finding the time to do this with running the shop myself and with 3 little boys.

Thanks
Alana Alexander
Divas & Dudes Childrens Boutique

----------


## bcsman

hi changilass
although the website is not up to date i can assure you there is plenty of stock in the shop,its a lovely shop and is doing very well.
thank you
bcsman



> It says in the full article that items can be purchased on line, but when I looked for boys toddler and also boys party clothes there are no items listed.
> 
> Maybe newsbot should have checked with them first before posting as it doesnt look very professional.
> 
> Just because I moved away from the area does not mean I want to stop supporting local business, but find it hard if they don't have any stock.

----------

